# Sculpture



## KenpoTess (Jun 17, 2003)

Ok, we've moved into our new place and I have been working on my sculptures, Finally finished this one.  Thinking I'll start working on a Kenpo Stylist next.  

I need to work on getting better angles in the photographing of it.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 17, 2003)

Tess, that is pretty darn good looking!  Would you post additional angles?

I am looking forward to seeing your Kenpo stylist!

Peace--


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> *Tess, that is pretty darn good looking!  Would you post additional angles?
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing your Kenpo stylist!
> ...



Thanks Tonbo 


Here ya go,  Various angles of detail


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 17, 2003)

Back View


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 17, 2003)

detail of torso


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 17, 2003)

Leg and feet detail


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *detail of torso *


SOLD!


----------



## tonbo (Jun 17, 2003)

Yep, I was right......that is a good looking statue!!

Thanks for posting the additional angles!!

Now, just waiting for the Kenpo stylist...

Peace--


----------



## Brother John (Jun 17, 2003)

Please let us see the Kenpoist when you are done.
John


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 17, 2003)

You are truely very talented.:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 17, 2003)

I have judge a few amature art projects from time to time and that was a really good sculpture.  Great work  would you let us see some mor of your sculptures PLAESE.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 17, 2003)

Thanks so much everyone   It's sooo good to be back into my artwork again,  having a place where I don't have to clear my 'stuff' away every night, that does put a damper on the creative spirit.  I most definitely will post the Kenpoist when I'm done.



Tess  who's putting up with the rain cuz I have no choice...


----------



## pineapple head (Jun 17, 2003)

Tess, what material do you sculpt with? also do you have to cure it off in an oven?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You are truely very talented.:asian: *



So much that she should create a bust of me! Pretty neat, huu?


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *So much that she should create a bust of me! Pretty neat, huu? *


Keep hitting on my wife and I will be making a bust of you......


----------



## pineapple head (Jun 18, 2003)

Good one.:lol: :boing2: :roflmao: :lol:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jun 18, 2003)

Love the sculpture Tess.  Is she fashioned after a character from a fantacy book, or strictly from the imagination?

LOL, I love that the Female warriors always seem to lack a need for clothing.    Could be, I suppose, for distraction purposes, ie cleavage.  

She's very realistic, Love the hair, very natural.  :boing1: 

Dot


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Keep hitting on my wife and I will be making a bust of you...... *



Hey, I ain't! I just want a bust of me like Caesar of Rome, Leader of all Kenpo!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pineapple head _
> *Tess, what material do you sculpt with? also do you have to cure it off in an oven?
> *




I was a Potter at one time in my life way back when, and when I found the polymer clays I was enthralled ,  earth clay does some pretty heavy duty damage to your skin after awhile, and the polymer clay was just what I was looking for.  I use a combination of brand names, Sculpy, Premo, Fimo and Cernit, along with plaster of paris, and real earth clay.  The polymers cure in the oven or with a heat gun, being plastic based.  I've created a Winnie the Pooh Sculpture which stands almost 2' tall using all of the above materials.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 18, 2003)

Detail of Eeyore


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 18, 2003)

Detail of Piglet


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 18, 2003)

Detail of Pooh


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Love the sculpture Tess.  Is she fashioned after a character from a fantacy book, or strictly from the imagination?
> 
> LOL, I love that the Female warriors always seem to lack a need for clothing.    Could be, I suppose, for distraction purposes, ie cleavage.
> ...




Thanks Dot 

Actually the warrior'ess was originally going to be an Artist, See photo,  She had some serious 'health' issues and I decided to rework her into what she is now,  cracks that happened after 3rd and more firings,  and during transport on my lap (true funny story) during our move, I was working Long 3 sitting in the car and broke the palette she was holding doing my down block~!!!
sooo gave her a new identity and ta da~!  
Yeah, I think warrior'ess'es *new word* are scantily clad for just that distraction reason !  

Thanks again~!

Tess


----------

